# Just a Nub Stand



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Was enjoying a Nub Cammy last night. Been awhile since I took some pics of a Nub Stand so figured why not. Here they are.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

i gotta try this sometime.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats the way they are, awesome nub stand


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice Nub stand


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

good lookin NUb stand, but I woulda smoked more of that bad boy...Yummy


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Trust me I wasn't done with it


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> Trust me I wasn't done with it


haha smoked my first cammie today !! did a lil nubstand with it as well!!
loved it, i didnt let my wrapper burn tho , i slid it back about 1/4 inch, dont know how that would taste :car:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I did that for the pic, thought it would look cool LOL. Took the band off after the pic was taken.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> I did that for the pic, thought it would look cool LOL. Took the band off after the pic was taken.


it does look rad !! its art :smoke2:
your camera takes really nice close ups too, i dont know what the deal is with mine but it always wants to focus on the background. Dosnt have a way to focus , at least i dont think..im kinda a camtard


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice nub stand. haven't had the cammy yet, but I can't wait


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I'm dying to try the nub cammy. Nice pic.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank, I think its been a while since you smoked a cigar with the original wrapper on it!!! lol

Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome Nub stand


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet NUb stand!


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cool pix!


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

looks like I might have to try a nubstand tonight!


----------

